# Finished my knife and sheath



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

Here it is, all finished and ready to go 

































Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

And a small mallet, hopefully going to put a Turks head for a handle wrap









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

Decided to change the handle


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks good. You have a real talent for knife making.


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dude, you should totally show me how to make knifes!
Do you sell them, because that's really cool


-Gamer3900


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

I can sell them I've never thought of that though  I make them out of anything  us preppers


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Your like MacGyver.


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Your like MacGyver.



Ikr


-Gamer3900


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I forgot to ask in your other thread, did you zero grind it, or does it have a secondary edge bevel?
I've yet to find a way to zero grind.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Also, Gamer, Charlie started a thread about knife making a lil bit ago:
http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f31/knife-making-607/
Also if you are interested in starting there are tons of forums and youtube vids on the subject. 
Its pretty easy to make a decent blade with common tools and materials. just give it a shot!


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, thanks


-Gamer3900


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

One bevel, I found it looked better and was actually sharper  and I actually originally sharpened it with an angle grinder  then finalised with a stone


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

HardcoreSlot said:


> Also, Gamer, Charlie started a thread about knife making a lil bit ago:
> http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f31/knife-making-607/
> Also if you are interested in starting there are tons of forums and youtube vids on the subject.
> Its pretty easy to make a decent blade with common tools and materials. just give it a shot!



And you put the stuff up  there are little bits of knife making that some people won't know or won't do that work.


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

Done another two guys just need to finish the first one


----------



## dcfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Hardcore have you checked out gavko on youtube, he is a outstanding knife maker and he does awesome grinds. The kitchen knife he made for himself is so sharp he can drop a single piece of phine book paper on to the edge and split it with the papers own weight.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

yep, i have seen a few of his vids. His blades are sweet. 
also like Trollsky and 3 River Blades.


----------

